# Oliver Machinery 18” Single Phase 2 HP Classic Lathe



## mtjim (May 27, 2016)

I am looking at getting a new lathe. I am considering the Oliver Machinery 18” Single Phase 2 HP Classic Lathe. Does anyone have any experience with this machine? Any information would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Budget ? 
The new Olivers are made in Taiwan, not a bad thing but not American.





__





Lathes







oneway.ca


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

Not the Lathe - I have their Oscillating Spindle Sander, and have dealt with the company's Customer Service... very pleased with how I've been treated, and the equipment is heavy duty. For all of the carp that you can buy that American companies spec, and Taiwan and China builds for us, the sander is well-made and handles the work.


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

A follow-up note - I have noted in my research processes that Oliver re-brands generic machines - I often see Grizzly and Baileigh with similar, if not exact, versions of Oliver tools. So shop around for who happens to have the best price. I'm not familiar with with either Grizzly or Baileigh, so I can not speak to their equipment or their customer service - just because something looks similar doesn't mean the bearings and running-gear are spec'd the same.


----------



## mtjim (May 27, 2016)

I would like to stay under $4000. I have looked at the Jet and the Powermatic. Both of those are made in Taiwan and weigh about half what the Oliver weighs. The Powermatic weighs 238, has 1 hp motor, can take a 14" diameter and cost $3100. The Oliver is 740#, has 2 hp motor, can take 16" diameter and costs $3800. I don't know much more.


----------



## Medici (Oct 22, 2016)

mtjim said:


> I would like to stay under $4000. I have looked at the Jet and the Powermatic. Both of those are made in Taiwan and weigh about half what the Oliver weighs. The Powermatic weighs 238, has 1 hp motor, can take a 14" diameter and cost $3100. The Oliver is 740#, has 2 hp motor, can take 16" diameter and costs $3800. I don't know much more.


I have not used the Lathe, but I can attest that the "new" Oliver stuff is very well made. A shop I worked in bought the 4045 12" table saw, and it was unbelievably accurate, right out of the box. Very heavy duty. I've also see the 4705 shaper in action, and it was a beast.

Taiwanese manufacturing gets a bad rep sometimes, but the new Oliver stuff is phenomenal.


----------



## reflectionsofhisglor (29 d ago)

Thank you for your responses.


----------

